# Is my clown Sick???



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok guys so bought a pair of bulletnose clownfish from CRS for my Fragtank. In 2 days I see one of my clown with bloated tummy. She is active however does not want to eat much and stays in one corner. I have attached pics below hopefully someone would chime in with any info from past experience.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your fish has dropsy.
Good luck buddy!!!!

I hope they are in a QT tank


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes they r I m surprised though I know CRS is a good source


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Also wht is the best way to treat him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

do some research on it. I'm almost positive it's a viral infection


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So for now he is in a qt tank . Just did a 25% WC and added melafix as per Red's suggestion. Keeping my fingers crossed really don't want to loose him this is just 2nd day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you're not already familiar with the Fish Disease and Treatment Sub-Forum on Reef Central I highly suggest you create an account and start a thread there. You will get help. Spend some time reading the stickies in that Sub-Forum. 

Coral Reef shop IS a very good place to buy fish but the truth is that one must always assume incoming fish from ANY shop have something that needs to be looked out for. Even places that claim to quarantine their fish can not be 100% trusted. EVER.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> If you're not already familiar with the Fish Disease and Treatment Sub-Forum on Reef Central I highly suggest you create an account and start a thread there. You will get help. Spend some time reading the stickies in that Sub-Forum.
> 
> Coral Reef shop IS a very good place to buy fish but the truth is that one must always assume incoming fish from ANY shop have something that needs to be looked out for. Even places that claim to quarantine their fish can not be 100% trusted. EVER.


Hi Jeff when I named CRS in no way I wanted to give them a bad name or blame them in any way. My intention was to just give a brief description and a source from where I acquired the fish I am sorry if I sounded that way. NO DOUBT Red is a great trusted source and I agree with you 100% we are no GOD to know which fish is healthy or sick. I am on reef central and will look into those threads/stickies for sure. Thanks buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Jeff hit it right on the head when he talks about the situation with incoming fish. You have to treat all incoming livestock like they have ebola and Space herpes!!

My tank had a real bad situation with a magenta dottyback. He had been in the LFS's tank for 6 weeks and QT'd so I put him right into my MT thinking it was ok. The next day I woke up and my hippo tang was almost dead and the magenta was ghost white.

QT's are your friend!!!

Good luck dude


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

For sure Dave I cannot agree any further with Jeff...I do qt all my fishes before they go in my system but these are internal infection which are hard to see...anyways I will keep u guys posted thanks for coming along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright to update the fish is still in the qt and have developed pop eye so I don't think she is going to survive but will give my best. In the meanwhile Red from CRS was kind enough to give me a $50 discount on my next purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*confused*

how many days was fish in qt before u put in your main tank ..
this is why we keep saying patience .. we all love to get fish and corals and put them right in our tank , till we relize we do something and it takes out a tank of fish that have been with u for a few years ....not saying u did anything wrong or certainly the quality from crs and the services of Red.. we all have to take a step back and think about what we are doing ...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> how many days was fish in qt before u put in your main tank ..
> 
> this is why we keep saying patience .. we all love to get fish and corals and put them right in our tank , till we relize we do something and it takes out a tank of fish that have been with u for a few years ....not saying u did anything wrong or certainly the quality from crs and the services of Red.. we all have to take a step back and think about what we are doing ...


Tom the fish was in the qt the first day I bought him. I was treating him with paraguard and melafix as per Red's instructions. It died yesterday in the qt tank. It did not go in my display at all so not sure how did you get that assumption. None of the other fishes are affected at all and they are healthy and eating. I qt all my fishes for 3 weeks atleast. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hello*

I'm not sure as well I just realized read your post and must have just assumed ... u know what they say when u assume .... 
I apologize for the assumption ....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> I'm not sure as well I just realized read your post and must have just assumed ... u know what they say when u assume ....
> 
> I apologize for the assumption ....


Hey it's all good no need for apologies buddy assumptions can be good without any constraints lol have fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

tom g said:


> and must have just assumed ... u know what they say when u assume ....


And when you "Presume" you put "Pee on Your resume"


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> And when you "Presume" you put "Pee on Your resume"


lol.......very true....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dropsy is one of those things that... it just happens. I had some lovely betta, then I fed them black worms and I had every betta in my possession with dropsy. I have not touched blackworms since. I lost them all. 

I forget what it is, if it's liver failure or kidney, I think its liver. I can't stand looking at it. I forget the treatment, but I nearly succeeded in clearing a betta of it, but it surged back and took the fish.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunstar said:


> Dropsy is one of those things that... it just happens. I had some lovely betta, then I fed them black worms and I had every betta in my possession with dropsy. I have not touched blackworms since. I lost them all.
> 
> I forget what it is, if it's liver failure or kidney, I think its liver. I can't stand looking at it. I forget the treatment, but I nearly succeeded in clearing a betta of it, but it surged back and took the fish.


I feel your pain yes it's a liver failure I believe too. You can try to cure a parasite but if it's a disease in the internal organs of the fish than your chances are very slim to none...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

